# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى الهندسي العام >  معادلات لحساب كميات المواد الداخلة في الاعمال الانشائية

## الوسادة

*جدول بحساب كميات المواد الداخلة في الاعمال الانشائية


اولا : ــــ اعمال الصب : 

أ . نسبة الخلط 1 : 2 : 4 
الاسمنت = حجم الصب ( م3 ) * 0.315 = ( ) طن .
الرمل = حجم الصب ( م3 ) * 0.442 = ( ) م3 .
الحصى = حجم الصب ( م3 ) * 0.884 = ( ) م3 .

ب . نسبة الخلط 1 : 1.5 : 3 
الاسمنت = حجم الصب ( م3 ) * 0.42 = ( ) طن .
الرمل = حجم الصب ( م3 ) * 0.431 = ( ) م3 .
الحصى = حجم الصب ( م3 ) * 0.861 = ( ) م3 .

ج . نسبة الخلط 1 : 3 : 6 
الاسمنت = حجم الصب ( م3 ) * 0.21 = ( ) طن .
الرمل = حجم الصب ( م3 ) * 0.450 = ( ) م3 .
الحصى = حجم الصب ( م3 ) * 0.95 = ( ) م3 .

ثانيــــــــــا : ـــــ اعمال التسليح لصب السقوف الاعتيادية والاعمدة والدرج : 

1 . نسبة خلط 1 : 2 : 4 
وزن التسليح ( قطر 1 / 2 انج ) = حجم الصب ( حجم السقوف ) م3 * 100 = ( ) كغم حديد .
2 . نسبة خلط 1 : 1.5 : 3 
وزن التسليح ( قطر 1 / 2 انج ) = حجم الصب ( حجم السقوف ) م3 * 120 = ( ) كغم حديد .

ثالثـــــــــــــا : ـــــــ أعمال البنـــاء :

1 . البناء بالطابوق بابعاد ( 24 * 12 * 8 ) سم وبنسبة خلط 1 : 3 
الاسمنت = حجم البناء ( م3 ) * 0.11 = ( ) طن . 
الرمل = حجم البناء ( م3 ) * 0.24 = ( ) م3 .
الطابوق = حجم البناء ( م3 ) * 500 = ( ) طابوق .

2 . البناء بالطابوق بابعاد ( 24 * 12 * 8 ) سم ومونة الجص . 
الجص = حجم البناء ( م3 ) * 0.35 = ( ) طن .
الطابوق = حجم البناء ( م3 ) * 500 = ( ) طابوق .

3 . البناء بالبلوك بأبعاد ( 20 * 20 * 40 ) سم .
الاسمنت = حجم البناء ( م3 ) * 0.08 = ( ) طن . 
الرمل = حجم البناء ( م3 ) * 0.168 = ( ) م3 .
البلوك = حجم البناء ( م3 ) * 65 = ( ) بلوكة .


4 . البناء بالبلوك بأبعاد ( 15 * 20 * 40 ) سم .
الاسمنت = حجم البناء ( م3 ) * 0.08 = ( ) طن .
الرمل = حجم البناء ( م3 ) * 0.168 = ( ) م3 . 
البلوك = حجم البناء ( م3 ) * 85 = ( ) بلوكة .

5 . البناء بالثرمستون بأبعاد ( 24 * 24 * 60 ) سم . 
الاسمنت = حجم البناء ( م3 ) * 0.07 = ( ) طن . 
الرمل = حجم البناء ( م3 ) * 0.164 = ( ) م3 .
الثرمستون = حجم البناء ( م3 ) * 30 = ( ) ثرمستونة .

رابعـــــــــــــا : ـــــــ أعمال اللبخ نسبة الخلط ( 1 : 3 ) وبسمك ( 3 ) سم .

الاسمنت = مساحة اللبخ ( م2 ) * 0.015 = ( ) طن .
الرمل = مساحة اللبخ ( م2 ) * 0.03 = ( ) م2 . 

خامســــــــا : ــــــ البياض بالجص وبسمك ( 3 ) سم والورك بسمك ( 3 ) ملم .

الجص = المساحة ( م2 ) * 0.042 = ( ) طن .
البورك = المساحة ( م2 ) * 0.08 = ( ) كيس .

ســــادســـــــــا : ـــــــ أعمال درز الطابوق :

الاسمنت = المساحة ( م2 ) * 0.75 = ( ) طن .
الرمل = المساحة ( م2 ) * 0.005 = ( ) م2 .

ســــــابعــــــــا : ــــــ أعمال النثر بأستعمال الاسمنت الابيض والغبرة أو الرمل المغربل :

الاسمنت الابيض = مساحة النثر ( م2 ) * 0.08 = ( ) كيس .
الرمل المغربل = مساحة النثر ( م2 ) * 0.01 = ( ) م2 .

ثـــــامنـــــــــا : ـــــ أعمال الصبغ : 

أ . البنتلايت ( الانشـــــاء ) :
• قاط واحد : ــ المساحة ( م2 ) * 0.35 = ( ) غالون . 
• قاطين : ــ المساحة ( م2 ) * 0.45 = ( ) غالون .
• ثلاث قوط : ــ المساحة ( م2 ) * 0.0565 = ( ) غالون .


ب . البوية : 
• قاط واحد : ــ المساحة ( م2 ) * 0.53 = ( ) غالون .
• قاطين : ــ المساحة ( م2 ) * 0.07 = ( ) غالون . 
• ثلاث قوط : ــ المساحة ( م2 ) * 0.1058 = ( ) غالون .




ج . السنوسم :
• قاط واحد : ــ المساحة ( م2 ) * 0.03 = ( ) كيس .
• قاطين : ــ المساحة ( م2 ) * 0.05 = ( ) كيس .
• ثلاث قوط : ــ المساحة ( م2 ) * 0.07 = ( ) كيس .


تــاسعـــــــــا : ــــــ التطبيق بالكاشي والاسمنت المقاوم بنسبة خلط ( 1 : 3 ) وبسمك ( 3 ) سم .

الاسمنت = المساحة ( م2 ) * 0.015 = ( ) طن .
الرمل = المساحة ( م2 ) * 0.045 = ( ) طن .
الكاشي = المساحة ( م2 ) / مساحة الكاشي = ( ) كاشية .

لعمل الشربت : كل ( م2 ) واحد يحتاج الى ( 0.002 ) طن سمنت أبيض . 

عاشـــــــرا : ــــــ العقادة بالطابوق والجص :

60 طابوق = المساحة ( م2 ) * 60 = ( ) عدد .
الجص = المساحة ( م2 ) * 0.05 = ( ) طن .

أحد عشـــــــرا : ـــــــ أعمال التســــــطيح : 

1 . قير طبقتين : كل ( 50 ) م2 يحتاج الى برميل واحد سعة ( 200 ) لتر .
عدد البراميل المطلوبة ( سعة 200 لتر ) = المساحة ( م2 ) * 0.02 = ( ) برميل .

2 . ماستك بين مفاصل الشياكر 
عدد البراميل المطلوبة ( سعة 200 لتر ) = المساحة ( م2 ) * 0.01 = ( ) برميل .

ثاني عشــــــرا : ــــــ

التبليط كل ( 1 ) م3 يزن 2 طن أسفلت .*

----------

